# bad knees?



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm only 21 and I've started to notice some pretty significant discomfort in my knees  A family member said something about the way women are built tends to make us more prone to knee problems (something about hip-knee alignment?). and I had a friend tell me it was something else to do with women's joints, particularly being a woman.
I'm not sure about all that, I know I did play soccer a lot and skied (downhill, lots of moguls and such) when I was in middle school/early high school which also happened to be around when I grew the most and then stopped growing. 
I don't know how much that has to do with it, I guess this is mostly just a complaint about bad knees. 
Anyone else have knee issues? Any helpful hints? prevention from making it worse?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have knee issues too, mostly from having them get banged against fences by young horses, getting them twisted and pulled and hyper-extended; I've even had each of them smashed under a falling horse at least once, then I spent about 8 years working on concrete doing a lot of running, so I pretty much expected knee trouble.

The best thing I've found to help to alleviate the pain is to make sure that my legs stay nice and stretched out. I noticed a few years ago that if I went a few weeks without stretching, then the muscles and tendons in my legs would start to tighten up and make the pain worse.

If the pain is most common when you're riding, then you need to look at how your saddle is adjusted/fitted and how you ride. Stirrups the wrong length, stirrup leathers that have not been "turned", and bracing against your feet when you ride can all cause pretty significant knee and ankle pain.

Other than that, my saving grace is Aleve and a hot bath.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I've got bad knees. I used to be a runner until I tore a ligament. If you knees are sore wear a brace for support. Also, walking stairs is great for strengthening knees.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Knee pain can be made worse by doing activities when you are not really in shape for it. The thing that one needs to have to support the knees is good , strong pelvic girdle muslces. The musclesl all around your pelvis are what make your knee track correctly or not., along with having or not having correct foot placeement. I have almost no arch in my foot, so I don't walk very well, but with orthotics, I am ok there. And, if I work at keeping the muscles around the pelvis toned, I have less knee pain. 
Thinks like gluteal squeezes, working the hip adductors (the ones that lift your thigh outward , the opposite from what one uses to ride with) and the psoas muscles (used in lifting your knee ).
Check out a book called , _ "Pain Free" _by a mr. Eqescue? something like that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Swimming can help work knees o become stronger.. just be careful. You may be bracing in the saddle.

I have awful knees too  propeller accident, rugby accident (with a cactus) and just general wear and tear.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Women have looser ligaments and tendons than men. It's helpful when things need to shift and adjust for pregnancy... Not so much the rest of he time. Combine that with a greater Q angle than men and it means women are more prone to knee issues. 

At your age, one of the more common issues is pain from the patella. The patella doesn't track correctly and the result is pain. To know what's going on, you should see an orthopaedic specialist. It's really the only way to accurately diagnose your situation.

You can do exercises to strengthen the muscles around your knee. They are the support structure and can help take some pressure off the joint. Also for every pound you lose, it takes 4lbs of pressure off your knees.

You didn't really say what kind of discomfort you are having and where it's coming from/ when it occurs? 

Glucosamine, chondroitin, etc may work. I say MAY because scientific studies show mixed results. Some people respond to it , others don't. It depends on the cause of the pain, how advanced the condition is, and your body's ability to respond to the supplement. Basically if you don't have a noticeable result after 2-3 months, just stop taking it. You are wasting money.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I have awful knees too  propeller accident, rugby accident (with a cactus) and just general wear and tear.


Just curious-how does one have a rugby accident with a cactus?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> Just curious-how does one have a rugby accident with a cactus?


This is a little graphic.. so be warned.

It was during rugby practice. CO is known for having very dry grass with a few yukkas and a few patches of little cacti. Well we usually do it on a smooth soccer field (that's where our games primarily occur) but today they wanted us to do 100s up and down the grassy unkempt hills, suicides (running back and fourth starting with a short distance, turning back, running a farther distance, etc.,) and then tackle one of those metal football targets at the top. Well I tripped coming down on one of the suicides.. my knee landed on a cactus, kept rolling so it tore my knee open all the way down to the patella bone and I was bleeding profusely. It didn't hurt I was more laughing like a maniac due to the adrenaline. Coach was worried about me and everyone thought I had gone crazy.. they did a tourniquet with a shoelace I think.. and I was not allowed to play for a good 2 weeks :/ Never got it checked out (my family had no health insurance at the time) but now it pops every time that I go up stairs and hurts when I flex it for more than 5 seconds.

So that is how 

I know have a pretty little scar where it happened. Same knee with the propeller accident.. which was boat related. I was young and we just finished tubing. They shut off the engine but the propeller was still turning. I couldn't swim away and it tore my knee open. Didn't get that checked out either.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Youch!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep lol, I've been through quite the ordeal :lol:


----------

